# Annoying Lift Line Behavior



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 29, 2009)

1.  People who are so involved with their conversation that they don’t realize the line is moving and just stand there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> 1.  People who are so involved with their conversation that they don’t realize the line is moving and just stand there.



2. People who interrupt my conversation just to move up 2 feet.  ;-)


----------



## dmc (Oct 29, 2009)

3: "Horseplay" by those little whipper snappers.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 29, 2009)

4. Peeps that treat the lifties like crap


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2009)

cell phone usage.  I don't care for it in any line; ski area, grocery store, don't matter where


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2009)

spitting.  especially chewin' tabaccy.  uke:


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> cell phone usage.  I don't care for it in any line; ski area, grocery store, don't matter where


  you should just bring a :uzi:jamming device with you
Then  you'll just hear 300 people whining, bitching and yelling about how their damn phone doesn't work! :roll:
you may have to pick it up in china and smuggle it back 


According to their marketing material, you would be in good company, "Our cell phone blockers and detectors are currently used in many schools, prisons and by bomb squads all over the world"


----------



## dmc (Oct 29, 2009)

billski said:


> you should just bring a :uzi:jamming device with you
> Then  you'll just hear 300 people whining, bitching and yelling about how their damn phone doesn't work! :roll:




Kick ass!  I want one just to annoy people...  

I've been to places that i suspected used them...  

I really don't mind people talking on the phone in the lift line...  As long as they don't talk to loud or long..   It's better then those radios that were popular for a while..


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2009)

1)Smokers 2) when a boarder slams the board down so loud it scares you.  Not all do that. knocking snow off I get.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 29, 2009)

bob r said:


> 1)smokers .



+100!!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 29, 2009)

punk kids f-bombing every other word when i'm with the family


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 29, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> punk kids f-bombing every other word when i'm with the family


Like at the ski patrol?:smash:


----------



## RichT (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep! Smoking, cursing and spitting............GOD i'm getting like my father.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 29, 2009)

Standing in them.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Oct 29, 2009)

people just standing around staring at each other waiting for the other one to move first


----------



## Harvey (Oct 29, 2009)

Skiing in...all the way in ... to within a few lengths of the loading spot and then parking there to wait for the rest of your group.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes...everything mentioned...can be experienced on a Saturday or Sunday...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2009)

Not making the line work to max out the chair capacity.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2009)

Walking on your skis
Elbowing by you
Refusing to alternate when two lines merge into one

I've noticed that if you calmly tell people you'll kick the shit out of them, they seem to stop those behaviors.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> +100!!!!



right wing neo-con nut jobs talking politics in the liftline.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> right wing neo-con nut jobs talking politics in the liftline.


 
People talking smack about neo cons in the lift line.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 29, 2009)

Cell phones don't bother me too much, except when in a Gondola.....Smoking, I smoke on occasion, but consider myself a respectful smoker.....ie not smoking on a lift or in a line..........so rude.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 29, 2009)

Puck it said:


> People talking smack about neo cons in the lift line.



nice edit.  you guys are so easy.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 29, 2009)

Snowboarders in a quad line and stop when 2 skiers load the lift, as they "need" the room. It makes the damn line even longer with Morons like this!:uzi:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 29, 2009)

Steping on my skis


----------



## Chris I (Oct 29, 2009)

guys


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 29, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Steping on my skis



i absolutely hate this.  i will give my tails a good smack and if they do it again ill say something.  seriously, wtf...just back up peoples.

other than that, i dont like people smoking in line.  on the lift, whatever, but in line its pretty rude.


----------



## mastergunnera8 (Oct 29, 2009)

Bob R said:


> 2) when a boarder slams the board down so loud it scares you.  Not all do that. knocking snow off I get.



Especially if you've been in a combat zone...don't mind knocking the snow off...after I get back up...


----------



## Richm20 (Oct 30, 2009)

1 People who bring ski poles onto the lift with them.
2 People who have gloves on the whole time!
Grrrrrr gets me mad just typing it!


----------



## redalienx11 (Oct 30, 2009)

telemarkers making sure that we all know their heel is free by flexing the binding. i telemark and the next guy probably does too- but no one cares.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Steping on my skis



This annoys me as well. I usually lean on poles and casually look behind me. When I get up, the tails of my skis always manage to end up on one of their tips. Oops.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2009)

I could care less what the tops of my skis look like so people on top of my skis are fine just don't slide yours backwards hitting my tips then sliding under mine. 

Another thing that bugs me is when an adult with kids doesn't alternate or use some other line etiquette passing it onto the next generation. Or not correcting their kids bad etiquette.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 30, 2009)

Richm20 said:


> 1 People who bring ski poles onto the lift with them.
> 2 People who have gloves on the whole time!
> Grrrrrr gets me mad just typing it!



ya lost me on this...  supposed to be a smiley perhaps?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 30, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Steping on my skis



Everything typed so far, and this one really ticks me off!  

Stay off my skis!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2009)

Stay off my skis? Is it because you don't want them scratched? Do you polish the tops of them when you get home? Does it take away from the performance of them? Are you the guy who parks way in the back of the parking lot and crooked across two spots with the 1985 z-28?


----------



## dmc (Oct 30, 2009)

Well... whatever you may think... they are his skis... I guess he's entitled to keep them looking the way he prefers..

I say off my board because the tail turns up I don't want any delam starting..


----------



## jrad1110 (Oct 30, 2009)

Drives me nuts when a group slowly builds up in front of the entrance to the lift line. Or even when its one person. Would you stand in front of a door people were trying to go thru? I guess you might if you like blocking the lift line entrance.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2009)

no reason for someone to step on your skis.  My cell phone annoyance is kept internal, it's not an invasion of my space.  someone stepping on my skis is and it's not that I worry about scratches so much, its the unnecessary invasion of personal space.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 30, 2009)

Smellytele said:


> Stay off my skis? Is it because you don't want them scratched? Do you polish the tops of them when you get home? Does it take away from the performance of them? Are you the guy who parks way in the back of the parking lot and crooked across two spots with the 1985 z-28?



Yep. But I drive a Jeep. I did have a buddy in high school who had an 87 IROC Z with a 305 and a 5 speed. That car hauled arse. We were convinved it has some engine work done to it before he bought it. Another buddy had the same car, but with a 5.7 and a slushbox. 

Cliffs: Loud pipes save lives.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> no reason for someone to step on your skis.  My cell phone annoyance is kept internal, it's not an invasion of my space.  someone stepping on my skis is and it's not that I worry about scratches so much, its the unnecessary invasion of personal space.



I'll buy that and I do agree that people should respect other's space and things


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Like at the ski patrol?:smash:



lol - yea, c%(^*&king bastids! :angry:


----------



## polski (Oct 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Not making the line work to max out the chair capacity.


Yes, although this can be challenging for mere mortals to accomplish on their own, especially when they're so busy talking on their cell phones, smoking and stepping on each others' skis ;-).  

I think ski areas need to take some responsibility here and station someone to load high-traffic chairs most efficiently. Yes it's an added cost but it pays immediate dividends in customer satisfaction. Clone the lady from the Ragged six-pack and hey presto, problem solved.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lack of hot chicks in stretch pants . . .


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 30, 2009)

Man, you guys are mostly wicked irate about people sliding up on your tails! Maybe you guys should get twin tipped skis....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Man, you guys are mostly wicked irate about people sliding up on your tails! Maybe you guys should get twin tipped skis....



That is what I use.  The tails of my skis get more chewed up than the tips from people always hitting them


----------



## AtomicSkier (Oct 30, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> lol - yea, c%(^*&king bastids! :angry:


It's almost as bad as hypocrites and liars!


----------



## speden (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate lift attendants that just stand there with their thumb up their butt instead of directing traffic.  They usually have that vacant look on their face like it is so unfair that they have to actually stand there all day pretending to work instead of being off doing their fun teenage stuff.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 31, 2009)

AtomicSkier said:


> It's almost as bad as hypocrites and liars!



heh? if thats directed at me you're way off. i wasn't referring to "the incident" in my initial post but if the boot fits...


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2009)

speden said:


> I hate lift attendants that just stand there with their thumb up their butt instead of directing traffic. They usually have that vacant look on their face like it is so unfair that they have to actually stand there all day pretending to work instead of being off doing their fun teenage stuff.


 
You mean like the cops do on road work duty???  :blink:


----------



## speden (Oct 31, 2009)

billski said:


> You mean like the cops do on road work duty???  :blink:



Yeah sort of, except I'm hoping a special level in hell is reserved for those cops.  The teenage lift workers I don't think are fully aware they aren't doing a good job - it's just hormones.  But the cops are fully aware they are running a scam.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 31, 2009)

speden said:


> Yeah sort of, except I'm hoping a special level in hell is reserved for those cops.  The teenage lift workers I don't think are fully aware they aren't doing a good job - it's just hormones.  But the cops are fully aware they are running a scam.


It's not the cops fault that the system is broken and lets them get away with this. If I had the chance to earn $200k in overtime in a year, I might just take advantage too. The cops aren't "running" the scam, the state is by having rules and regulations that allow for this type of non-sense. The cops are just doing the sensible thing from their perspective. Wouldn't you? Honestly?


----------



## speden (Oct 31, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> It's not the cops fault that the system is broken and lets them get away with this. If I had the chance to earn $200k in overtime in a year, I might just take advantage too. The cops aren't "running" the scam, the state is by having rules and regulations that allow for this type of non-sense. The cops are just doing the sensible thing from their perspective. Wouldn't you? Honestly?



I can't relate to that point of view.  It's wrong and should be stopped.  The police routinely and disingenuously fight to keep this rule on the books, pretending that it is a public safety issue.  I have lived in other states where things were just as safe with a caution sign or a minimum wage flagman.  I don't want to spend my money on this and would rather spend it on lift tickets.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 31, 2009)

speden said:


> I can't relate to that point of view.  It's wrong and should be stopped.  The police routinely and disingenuously fight to keep this rule on the books, pretending that it is a public safety issue.  I have lived in other states where things were just as safe with a caution sign or a minimum wage flagman.  I don't want to spend my money on this and would rather spend it on lift tickets.



You do relize that your tax dollars are not paying the cops when they are doing this right?  The company doing the work does.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 31, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You do relize that your tax dollars are not paying the cops when they are doing this right?  The company doing the work does.



 Well lets look at his statement a little closer. If the state DOT or local town has hired a contractor to do some road work, the contractor will carry money in their bid to pay for traffic control. So who ultimatly pays ? The taxpayer!! If the local utility has repairs to make within the ROW, they pay for the traffic control and charge you, the rate payer.
 Only when a private party hires the traffic control is when it comes out of their pocket, not yours and mine.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 31, 2009)

speden said:


> I can't relate to that point of view.  It's wrong and should be stopped.  The police routinely and disingenuously fight to keep this rule on the books, pretending that it is a public safety issue.  I have lived in other states where things were just as safe with a caution sign or a minimum wage flagman.  I don't want to spend my money on this and would rather spend it on lift tickets.


I agree that it should be stopped. But I also think that if someone were trying to eliminate part of my job that provided me with 50% more pay for 25% more work, I would fight it too. They have a valid point of view that it is a safety issue. I completely disagree but I don't think they are disingenuous and perhaps not cognitive of the self interest issue. People always think highly of themselves and no one likes to think of themselves as disingenuous even if they are being so. The law is on the books due to legislation and it is not coming off the books due to politicians who value union votes more than saving tax payer dollars. My two cents.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 31, 2009)

Groups that run the singles line then expect to sit together.

Kids that go up as 4 to the lift these split into two groups of two for more room

People who can't count to 4


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 31, 2009)

mostly people who can't figure out how to alternate...and smoking, but its not an every day thing at SR.

DHS, if we get on the hill together this year I'm going to call you on my cell when we hit the line...but don't worry, I can alternate, talk, and count all at the same time.  mensa has been after me for years.


----------



## JD (Nov 2, 2009)

My last year at stowe I watched an old lady get pushed to the ground by the rush of people trying to get to the first car...thank god I was allready in it.  That gong show is a large part of the reason life w/o resort skiing is SO nice.


----------



## maineskier69 (Nov 2, 2009)

Smoking

People who have no clue on how to manage a lift line (skiers/riders & lifties)


----------



## thorski (Nov 2, 2009)

People who complain about smokers in the lift line. Either by fake coughing, hacking, or engaging the smoker in conversation which usually gets heated.


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 2, 2009)

thorski said:


> People who complain about smokers in the lift line. Either by fake coughing, hacking, or engaging the smoker in conversation which usually gets heated.



Yeah, especially those pesky little asthmatic children . . . coughing and wheezing and basically wearing their respiratory ailments on their sleeves.  Why can't a smoker just enjoy a cigarette in peace, without one of these little pipsqueaks whipping out their inhalers (probably just to flaunt their airway inflammation)?  Kids these days...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2009)

The "smoking" complaint always makes me confused. A lot of people here have no problem ducking into the woods for a "safety meeting." Now, unless things have changed significantly in the 10 or so years since I got out of college, I beleive that's primarily an "unfiltered" event. So what's the big deal about getting a whiff of cig smoke from 50 feet away? I mean, you probably breathe in more harmful crap walking past all the idling diesel busses in the parking lot.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> 2. People who interrupt my conversation just to move up 2 feet.  ;-)



I've never seen this but can understand how this could be appreciated..(LOL), but you have to admit that when one is on the phone, just as in driving....what would seem to be 2 feet would often be 15 feet, and vice versa.  It's not at all out of belligerence(sp?)...it's very easy to lose your awareness of spacial boundaries...
..and...
> Originally Posted by riverc0il 
>Not making the line work to max out the chair capacity.
...Isn't it fun being one of Pavlov's mice..


----------



## thorski (Nov 2, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The "smoking" complaint always makes me confused. A lot of people here have no problem ducking into the woods for a "safety meeting." Now, unless things have changed significantly in the 10 or so years since I got out of college, I beleive that's primarily an "unfiltered" event. So what's the big deal about getting a whiff of cig smoke from 50 feet away? I mean, you probably breathe in more harmful crap walking past all the idling diesel busses in the parking lot.



Well said.
 As far as the children go i see plenty of dad's warming up their cars in the parking lot after skiing while their kids are changing their boots. Those Dad's exposing those poor children to those fumes really burn me up.


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 2, 2009)

Glenn said:


> So what's the big deal about getting a whiff of cig smoke from 50 feet away? I mean, you probably breathe in more harmful crap walking past all the idling diesel busses in the parking lot.





thorski said:


> Well said.
> As far as the children go i see plenty of dad's warming up their cars in the parking lot after skiing while their kids are changing their boots. Those Dad's exposing those poor children to those fumes really burn me up.



I know it sounds ridiculous, but research indicates that (a) outdoor secondhand smoke in close proximity (like a liftline) produces concentrated levels of toxic air pollutants, (b) secondhand smoke is highly toxic, actually containing much higher levels of particulates than diesel exhaust, and (c) even low levels of secondhandsmoke can be quite harmful to young children.

Bottom line: if you're going to smoke, step out of the liftline (outside, the smoke dissipates sufficiently at distances greater than six feet).


----------



## boston_e (Nov 2, 2009)

1) Smokers

2) Ticket scanners who let empty chairs go up while trying to get the scanners to work, or because they can't keep up.


----------



## maineskier69 (Nov 2, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The "smoking" complaint always makes me confused. A lot of people here have no problem ducking into the woods for a "safety meeting." Now, unless things have changed significantly in the 10 or so years since I got out of college, I beleive that's primarily an "unfiltered" event. So what's the big deal about getting a whiff of cig smoke from 50 feet away? I mean, you probably breathe in more harmful crap walking past all the idling diesel busses in the parking lot.




Good point but,  cig smoke does seem to carry and linger farther and longer that the "other smoke".  I haven't seen anyone lately bold enough to light up the "other smoke" in a lift line for at least a real long time if ever....


----------



## boston_e (Nov 2, 2009)

ta&idaho said:


> Bottom line: if you're going to smoke, step out of the liftline (outside, the smoke dissipates sufficiently at distances greater than six feet).




I'd say even outside, at a distance of six feet, someone smoking a ciggarette is highly annoying.


----------



## luvinjaycloud (Nov 2, 2009)

*Lift Line behavior*

F-bombs by anybody in the lift line, punks or adults.  what are people thinking when there are moms, dads, little kids, grandparents all around and a guy (or a girl)  are throwing the f-word every other adjective?  Might as well be throwing trash on the ground.  It shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2009)

luvinjaycloud said:


> F-bombs by anybody in the lift line, punks or adults.  what are people thinking when there are moms, dads, little kids, grandparents all around and a guy (or a girl)  are throwing the f-word every other adjective?  Might as well be throwing trash on the ground.  It shouldn't be tolerated.



In Parochial school the nuns took "washing your mouth out with soap" seriously.  I was making bird noises (whistles) in 6th grade.  She sent me to the boys room to get a handful of powder soap (remember that stuff) and made me stand in the hallway while she watched me eat it.   
We need nuns running the lift lines :-o


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2009)

Richm20 said:


> 1 People who bring ski poles onto the lift with them.
> 2 People who have gloves on the whole time!
> Grrrrrr gets me mad just typing it!



WTH are you talking about?


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 2, 2009)

People who hang out at the end of the line such that you can't tell if they're actually in line, or just hanging around.  My thought process in such a situation is "If I go ahead of them, they'll call me out for cutting in line, but if I just stand here, other people are going to move on ahead past me"


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 2, 2009)

Glenn said:


> The "smoking" complaint always makes me confused. A lot of people here have no problem ducking into the woods for a "safety meeting." Now, unless things have changed significantly in the 10 or so years since I got out of college, I beleive that's primarily an "unfiltered" event. So what's the big deal about getting a whiff of cig smoke from 50 feet away? I mean, you probably breathe in more harmful crap walking past all the idling diesel busses in the parking lot.



one is voluntary, the other is not...its not like the tokers complaining about the smokers are doing so while smoking a fatty in the lift line.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> one is voluntary, the other is not...its not like the tokers complaining about the smokers are doing so while smoking a fatty in the lift line.



But some are complaining about it on the interweb,. ;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> all the idling diesel busses in the parking lot.



Don't get me started on that one...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

thorski said:


> People who complain about smokers in the lift line. Either by fake coughing, hacking, or engaging the smoker in conversation which usually gets heated.



I lie to people and tell them I have asthma.  I hate the smell of tobacco smoke.



Glenn said:


> The "smoking" complaint always makes me confused. A lot of people here have no problem ducking into the woods for a "safety meeting." Now, unless things have changed significantly in the 10 or so years since I got out of college, I beleive that's primarily an "unfiltered" event. So what's the big deal about getting a whiff of cig smoke from 50 feet away? I mean, you probably breathe in more harmful crap walking past all the idling diesel busses in the parking lot.



Things have changed significantly in the past 10 years or so.  There's been a ton of research done around that.  I remember in high-school health classes, they used to tell us that 1 joint = 1 pack of cigarettes.  Complete BS.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I lie to people and tell them I have asthma.  I hate the smell of tobacco smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> Things have changed significantly in the past 10 years or so.  There's been a ton of research done around that.  I remember in high-school health classes, they used to tell us that 1 joint = 1 pack of cigarettes.  Complete BS.



I'm mearly pointing out the irony of directly inhaling something...then complain about getting a "whiff" of something else in the lift line. ;-)


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm mearly pointing out the irony of directly inhaling something...then complain about getting a "whiff" of something else in the lift line. ;-)


I hear ya.  Actually, the lift line doesn't bother me, but on the chair, or worse, in a gondola does.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I hear ya.  Actually, the lift line doesn't bother me, but on the chair, or worse, in a gondola does.



I actually find a whiff of cig smoke on a crisp day to be a pleasant smell. I also find the smell of a 2 stroke snowmobile to be pleasant as well. Both in moderation though. I wouldn't want to take a gondola ride with an idling snowmobile....:-o


----------



## bigbog (Nov 3, 2009)

<police OT during road work...>


speden said:


> I can't relate to that point of view.  It's wrong and should be stopped.  The police routinely and disingenuously fight to keep this rule on the books, pretending that it is a public safety issue.  I have lived in other states where things were just as safe with a caution sign or a minimum wage flagman.  I don't want to spend my money on this and would rather spend it on lift tickets.



"I don't want to spend my money on this and would rather spend it on lift tickets"
..on road work?  Spoken like a true 4-wheeling offroader!


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2009)

bigbog said:


> <police OT during road work...>
> 
> 
> "I don't want to spend my money on this and would rather spend it on lift tickets"
> ..on road work? Spoken like a true 4-wheeling offroader!


 
Come to think of it, I've never met a cop that skis.  Why is that?  Better to give than receive?  :roll:


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> They have a valid point of view that it is a safety issue.


 
I've never seen data to back this up.   I, too have lived in states when civies do the flagging, with no ill effect.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Come to think of it, I've never met a cop that skis.  Why is that?  Better to give than receive?  :roll:



I know tons of cops that ski...  Hunter is the NYPD land...     Some goooood skiers...

There's a couple that play in one of my bands... and total deadheads...


----------



## polski (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm mearly pointing out the irony of directly inhaling something...then complain about getting a "whiff" of something else in the lift line. ;-)



Winky duly noted but there's a big difference between something done voluntarily and involuntarily. To me, secondhand cigarette smoke that I didn't ask for is an invasion of my space at least as much as someone stepping on my skis would be.


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

polski said:


> Winky duly noted but there's a big difference between something done voluntarily and involuntarily. To me, secondhand cigarette smoke that I didn't ask for is an invasion of my space at least as much as someone stepping on my skis would be.



I feel the same about car exhausts and bad breath


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 3, 2009)

What if your breath smells like car exhaust?

Better or worse?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 3, 2009)

billski said:


> Come to think of it, I've never met a cop that skis.  Why is that?  Better to give than receive?  :roll:





dmc said:


> I know tons of cops that ski...  Hunter is the NYPD land...     Some goooood skiers...
> 
> There's a couple that play in one of my bands... and total deadheads...




Exactly . . . Hunter is the land of Cop Skiers . . . dmc is right that there are some good ones.  But there are some Bad ones too


----------



## dmc (Nov 3, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> Exactly . . . Hunter is the land of Cop Skiers . . . dmc is right that there are some good ones.  But there are some Bad ones too



The ones I know are awesome...  I'm sure there are some jerks..  But the regulars are pretty cool..  Lots of fire fighters too - FDNY can party... locals leave town when they have their party...


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> I know tons of cops that ski... Hunter is the NYPD land...  Some goooood skiers...
> 
> There's a couple that play in one of my bands... and total deadheads...


  hmm, maybe it's a geographic thing.  I spend most of my time in northern new england...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 3, 2009)

billski said:


> I've never seen data to back this up.   I, too have lived in states when civies do the flagging, with no ill effect.


I completely agree as far as my opinion goes. I am just playing devil's advocate and suggesting that the opinions people form are situational from their perspective. Both NH and VT have civilians manning the stop and slow signs. But then again, country roads are not really comparable to big cities. Would there actually be a difference? Again, my opinion, probably not. But I could see the argument being made for it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 4, 2009)

I have no problem with police doing traffic duty on work sites.I do have a problem when they just stand there and don't help with the traffic issues that are a result of the work site.


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> I have no problem with police doing traffic duty on work sites.I do have a problem when they just stand there and don't help with the traffic issues that are a result of the work site.


which is most of the time....


----------



## Harvey (Nov 11, 2009)

redalienx11 said:


> telemarkers making sure that we all know their heel is free by flexing the binding. i telemark and the next guy probably does too- but no one cares.



Alpiners flaunting their fixed heels by just standing there.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 7, 2012)

Bump.........

Technically this counts since it's in the lift line. Lifties who forget to scan your lift ticket and then get mad at you because you merge into the main line


----------



## rowdymainstay (Dec 7, 2012)

Anything that other people are doing annoys me


----------



## gregnye (Dec 8, 2012)

Lifties that join up 4 singles to make a quad when there are plenty of doubles available and triples! (Looking at you--North Peak Express @ Loon) This just encourages families of 4 to abuse the single line!

And--lifties that try to put 5 people on a quad chair (looking at you Mineral Basin Express @ snowbird) It was quite funny though!! The funny thing is, no one actually said anything until the chair came around and the 5th person was left behind! :smile:

I am not going to entirely blame the lifty though--it was a powder day and they had a lifty with a long flagpole to keep order in the lift-line!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 8, 2012)

luvinjaycloud said:


> F-bombs by anybody in the lift line, punks or adults.  what are people thinking when there are moms, dads, little kids, grandparents all around and a guy (or a girl)  are throwing the f-word every other adjective?  Might as well be throwing trash on the ground.  It shouldn't be tolerated.



Agreed I noticed this a couple weeks ago riding the North Ridge chair at K. Actually it was a group of probably 20 year olds, all dropping fuck bombs and then talking about situations where they would whip their dicks out for women and generally the most immature and crude conversation you could have. Loudly.

There were some older women and younger kids in the line who could easily hear this and they were getting quite a few looks.

I didn't say anything to them about their manners but my friend and I started making fun of them to their face because some of the things they were saying were even more stupid than others.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 9, 2012)

what are lifts? you mean these?


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 9, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> what are lifts? you mean these?



How do you like those?  Oh yeah, you don't actually own them or ski on them, just grabbed the pic from some website.


----------



## bcasey (Dec 9, 2012)

People who smoke.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

bcasey said:


> People who smoke.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
On the chairlift it shouldn't bother you smoke just goes behind smoker, in gondola I understand, not on a lift line but I'm not a fan of chair spinning and people jump up and down a lot to make chairs go up and down.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> On the chairlift it shouldn't bother you smoke just goes behind smoker, in gondola I understand, not on a lift line but I'm not a fan of chair spinning and people jump up and down a lot to make chairs go up and down.



During the 1.5 years I did smoke, before I quit, I would smoke on a chairlift only if I was the only one on it, and put the butts in my pocket until I could throw them out. Needed a butane lighter though, almost impossible to light with a normal lighter, especially on a HSQ lol


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 9, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> During the 1.5 years I did smoke, before I quit, I would smoke on a chairlift only if I was the only one on it, and put the butts in my pocket until I could throw them out. Needed a butane lighter though, almost impossible to light with a normal lighter, especially on a HSQ lol


Book matches are the best for lighting up on a chair. Yes I smoke on the lift sometimes but ask the others on the lift if it's OK first. I've never had anyone say it wasn't.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2012)

Doesn't the smoke blow to the chair behind you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> Doesn't the smoke blow to the chair behind you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
No dissipates into the air , I can answer this question.


----------



## Big Game (Dec 9, 2012)

By far, the worst thing is poor traffic control. Good management makes long lift line non-stressful non-event. 

Poor management makes every action of others in line vastly more annoying. Peoples faces start to look annoying. What they wear is stupid. Especially if they are copying me.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> No dissipates into the air , I can answer this question.


It might not bother you, but it doesn't just "dissipate into the air". I find being on a lift behind a smoker to be extremely obnoxious and it definitely makes my lift ride uncomfortable.


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> On the chairlift it shouldn't bother you smoke just goes behind smoker, in gondola I understand, not on a lift line but I'm not a fan of chair spinning and people jump up and down a lot to make chairs go up and down.


What about the people behind you?

The chairlift brings them right through your cloud. As a smoker, you're probably not that sensitive to the smell of it, but nonsmokers are. And asthmatics.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

severine said:


> What about the people behind you?
> 
> The chairlift brings them right through your cloud. As a smoker, you're probably not that sensitive to the smell of it, but nonsmokers are. And asthmatics.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I not a smoker any more when I was like 18 to 25 I was, I don't smoke any more, I have smoked other then tobacco stuff on chair lift at my home, but usually others are also smoking that stuff to and usually no one on a chair behind me.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2012)

I smoked on a chair today.:wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I smoked on a chair today.:wink:





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Were did you go today, how was the conditions? Lots of people who smoke herbal stuff do it on slow chairs, we just pretty good at concealing it from public view,  you be surprised at amount of people who enjoy it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> Doesn't the smoke blow to the chair behind you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Give me a freakin break.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Give me a freakin break.





Lol.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I'm not a fan of chair spinning and people jump up and down a lot to make chairs go up and down.


On a similar note when you get someone on the chair with you that just keeps swinging their legs back & forth.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2]
> 
> Were did you go today, how was the conditions? Lots of people who smoke herbal stuff do it on slow chairs, we just pretty good at concealing it from public view,  you be surprised at amount of people who enjoy it.



I skied Windham today. Greek Peak decided not to open this weekend. I used my Warren Miller voucher, my last two for Windham went unused, probably because I went to Platty instead. It was pretty firm but I saw no actual ice till later in the day. I didn't count my laps, but I skied from 10:30 to 2 nonstop, so probably 12-15. It kicked my ass pretty good, might be sore tomorrow. It was pretty crowded till noon, then it cleared for lunch and never got busy again after. There were alot of groups out earlier, I don't know if they were lessons or race teams. The weather was great. The sun came out shortly after I arrived,  and it didn't cloud up till 1:30 or so.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 10, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> How do you like those?  Oh yeah, you don't actually own them or ski on them, just grabbed the pic from some website.



voile tractors mr butts. I own them on account of their low cost and good grip. Need to shave em a bit to fit my split better though.

you're right that I don't ski on them. Skiing on skins is a little weird.. not sure that many people leave them on for downhill.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I skied Windham today. Greek Peak decided not to open this weekend. I used my Warren Miller voucher, my last two for Windham went unused, probably because I went to Platty instead. It was pretty firm but I saw no actual ice till later in the day. I didn't count my laps, but I skied from 10:30 to 2 nonstop, so probably 12-15. It kicked my ass pretty good, might be sore tomorrow. It was pretty crowded till noon, then it cleared for lunch and never got busy again after. There were alot of groups out earlier, I don't know if they were lessons or race teams. The weather was great. The sun came out shortly after I arrived,  and it didn't cloud up till 1:30 or so.



I'm glad you had a nice day I was thinking of going to Bell but changed my mind. End of thread hijack.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Give me a freakin break.



As normal a smoker who thinks they are the only one in the world and they have the right to not care about anyone else. Hey I am all for do what ever you want but only if it doesn't affect anyone else.

As far as smoking dope don't kid yourself that no one else knows you are doing it on a lift. Even my kids know. It doesn't bother me but we know.  I rather smell that than cig smoke.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 10, 2012)

I smoke my weed in the woods usually. Its much more peaceful and no worries. Exception is if there's 5 or more empty chairs behind me, then I could care less. I see people all the time right outside of the lodge at heavenly rolling/smoking big spliffs, kids everywhere. Not really sure where they're coming from, why its so important to be able to fire up in plain view.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Were did you go today, how was the conditions? Lots of people who smoke herbal stuff do it on slow chairs, we just pretty good at concealing it from public view,  you be surprised at amount of people who enjoy it.



I hadn't smoked in years but when a couple guys offered it up on a long gondola ride in BC, I couldn't refuse. I had been hearing my whole life how good the stuff was so I wasn't about to pass it up. It's amazing how much it helps calm the nerves when your standing at the top of a couloir or a steep rocky chute!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 10, 2012)

If people step on the backs of my skis, I don't care.  But when they stand on them, thereby making it impossible to move forward, then I get annoyed.

As a soon-to-be-ex-smoker (staring at my arsenal of cessation products) I don't like when people smoke in line or on the lifts.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2012)

emmaurice2 said:


> If people step on the backs of my skis, I don't care.  But when they stand on them, thereby making it impossible to move forward, then I get annoyed.
> 
> As a soon-to-be-ex-smoker (staring at my arsenal of cessation products) I don't like when people smoke in line or on the lifts.



Good luck man! I quit out of circumstance, they stopped selling the cigs I normally smoked [Camel Menthol (One of the worst cigs you can smoke)] out here in Afghan, and I was trying to quit anyways, so I just refused to buy another brand. That was 2 months ago, I haven't really had a craving since, I'm just hoping it stays that way when I come back to the states, it affects my skiing, especially when I'm in the moguls. Honestly the first week is the hardest, if you stay smoke-free for a week it will get easier.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 10, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Good luck man! I quit out of circumstance, they stopped selling the cigs I normally smoked [Camel Menthol (One of the worst cigs you can smoke)] out here in Afghan, and I was trying to quit anyways, so I just refused to buy another brand. That was 2 months ago, I haven't really had a craving since, I'm just hoping it stays that way when I come back to the states, it affects my skiing, especially when I'm in the moguls. Honestly the first week is the hardest, if you stay smoke-free for a week it will get easier.



Thanks!  I had quit for a long time, but then took on a really stressful project where everyone smoked, so I caved and started again.  

I noticed how much it affected my skiing last season, so I vowed to quit before starting my ski season this year.  No skiing until I quit.


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2012)

When someone is smoking cigarettes in the chair ahead of me I definitely notice it.  There's just not enough distance for the smell to fade. 

If someone wants to smoke anything and there's 2 empty chairs behind them I say go for it. I agree with Snoseek though that weed is awkward with any kids in sight.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't really care is someone smokes cigs on the lift as long as they 1) Ask if anyone minds first, 2) Are on the end of the chair, and 3) Make an effort to blow the smoke away from people.  And no, I don't care about the chairs behind us. The smoke will dissipate enough to not be a health hazard and too bad if they don't like the smell.  I don't smoke cigs and don't like the smell either, but that doesn't mean I have to be a dick and put the kibash on anyone that does.  It's their life.  And if they're courtious enough to be considerate of others, I can meet them half way.

I do enjoy herbal enhancement of my riding now and then, and I do my best to keep it to myself or my group.  I'll only smoke on a lift if it's just me or my friends, and I only really do that if I can't get into the woods.  I don't think there's anything wrong with it, but at the same time, I don't have to throw it in people's faces either.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 10, 2012)

Edd said:


> When someone is smoking cigarettes in the chair ahead of me I definitely notice it.  There's just not enough distance for the smell to fade.
> 
> If someone wants to smoke anything and there's 2 empty chairs behind them I say go for it. I agree with Snoseek though that weed is awkward with any kids in sight.



I have quit, but get over yourself. That person is at least 50 feet away from you. I always asked if someone charged the line through singles or whatever, but multiple chair away, thats just life and you need to move on.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2012)

At smaller mountains that don't have a distinct "singles" line I always hate it when the liftie asks for a single and some dude literally tries to barrel over everyone in front of him to get to the front. Don't get me wrong, I am all for hardcore skiers that just want to do laps but please don't be a douchebag about it.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2012)

Not that it bothered me but I got on a gondola at K a few weeks back with 2 of my kids and they asked about the smell then my oldest noticed that there was roach on the window sill.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Good luck man! I quit out of circumstance, they stopped selling the cigs I normally smoked [Camel Menthol (One of the worst cigs you can smoke)] out here in Afghan, and I was trying to quit anyways, so I just refused to buy another brand. That was 2 months ago, I haven't really had a craving since, I'm just hoping it stays that way when I come back to the states, it affects my skiing, especially when I'm in the moguls. Honestly the first week is the hardest, if you stay smoke-free for a week it will get easier.



Consultations on quitting tobacco.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> I have quit, but get over yourself. That person is at least 50 feet away from you. I always asked if someone charged the line through singles or whatever, but multiple chair away, thats just life and you need to move on.



You talk like I went on a rant. I don't care that much. Feel free to take up smoking again if that makes you less of a dick.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 10, 2012)

Edd said:


> You talk like I went on a rant. I don't care that much. Feel free to take up smoking again if that makes you less of a dick.



Need some cheese with the whine? You brought it up so clearly you care.


----------



## dmc (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't like it when people get on the tail of my snowboard..
Back the F off and give people space.... pisses me off...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> I have quit, but get over yourself. That person is at least 50 feet away from you. I always asked if someone charged the line through singles or whatever, but multiple chair away, thats just life and you need to move on.





AdironRider said:


> Need some cheese with the whine? You brought it up so clearly you care.



In today's episode of Internet Tough Man AdironRider we'll discuss smoking on chairlifts.  :lol:

Pointing out that you can smell a cigarette one chair in front of you isn't whining.  It's a fact.  I smoke.  Only time I do so on a lift is if there's a couple of empty chairs behind me because I don't want my nasty habit to bother someone else.  If it's a busy day at the mountain and the lifts are full, I'll smoke somewhere near the lodge and generally well away from where it might bother someone.  Then again, I'm not a dick.


----------



## dlague (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow someone actyually mentioned the woman at ragged (name unknown) - She has a great attitude!   Back to topic - how about the person that gets in lineway before their group and then the others all cut in line when they catch up to him/her!


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 10, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> In today's episode of Internet Tough Man AdironRider we'll discuss smoking on chairlifts.  :lol:
> 
> Pointing out that you can smell a cigarette one chair in front of you isn't whining.  It's a fact.  I smoke.  Only time I do so on a lift is if there's a couple of empty chairs behind me because I don't want my nasty habit to bother someone else.  If it's a busy day at the mountain and the lifts are full, I'll smoke somewhere near the lodge and generally well away from where it might bother someone.  Then again, I'm not a dick.



This place wouldnt be the same without me. 

And if being a dick now entails smoking a cigarette 20 yards away from someone (outside mind you), then guilty as charged. Im not going to live my life because someone is hyper senstive. I was posing no health risk, so ultimately, whoever gets offended has bigger issues IMO when were talking a minimum of one chairs distance away from someone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 10, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> This place wouldnt be the same without me.
> .



yeah, you're kind of a big deal aren't you?


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Edd (Dec 10, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> View attachment 7018



Uh...wow.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 11, 2012)

bcasey said:


> People who smoke.



This bothers me too. I smoke occasionally but I'd never do it in a lift line or riding the chair with people I don't know. I usually find a secluded corner away from everyone, especially kids. It's pretty rare I need a cigarette while skiing anyway, it's like smoking at the gym.

I can't stand the kids who will get to the chair, then bail and make everyone ski around them because their friend isn't at the chair yet. Just absolutely no respect for anyone else.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 11, 2012)

People talking about smoking.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2012)

Surprised there as many smokers on here as there is. I do not know anyone who smokes anymore except for the gray wrinkled people out in the smoking area at work.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 11, 2012)

People who bring the chair restraint crashing down as soon as you're off the ground without checking if anyone is ready for it... getting smacked in the head with a bar is no fun.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> People who bring the chair restraint crashing down as soon as you're off the ground without checking if anyone is ready for it... getting smacked in the head with a bar is no fun.



God I hate this. Especially when they drop it before everyone has even sat down all the way.


----------



## Breakout12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lifties who let the chair smash into the back of your legs.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 11, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> God I hate this. Especially when they drop it before everyone has even sat down all the way.



Absolutely. You get your skis stuck under the foot rest, poles are all a mess... unless there's a kid onboard or a tornado I don't feel the need for the bar anyways.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 11, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> People who bring the chair restraint crashing down as soon as you're off the ground without checking if anyone is ready for it... getting smacked in the head with a bar is no fun.



I've been given minor concussions from people doing that. Not everyone wears a helmet.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 11, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> People who bring the chair restraint crashing down as soon as you're off the ground without checking if anyone is ready for it... getting smacked in the head with a bar is no fun.




Ive noticed Euroland peeps are notorious for this. 

For as free as they keep things (backcountry regs, etc) they sure have a penchant for the false sense of security a bar provides.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2012)

I know it's a law in VT to put down the safety bar, what is the penalty if you don't? Can you get your lift ticket taken away, or even get a fine, since it is an actual state law?


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 11, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> I know it's a law in VT to put down the safety bar, what is the penalty if you don't? Can you get your lift ticket taken away, or even get a fine, since it is an actual state law?



I think its enforced like those other odd laws you hear. Like no parking your alligator on the street in Alabama, etc. 

So yeah, not enforced.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> I know it's a law in VT to put down the safety bar, what is the penalty if you don't? Can you get your lift ticket taken away, or even get a fine, since it is an actual state law?



Only enforced when something goes wrong.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 11, 2012)

YES, can't agree more, at least prepare the other riders that you want the bar down


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 11, 2012)

As for smoking:

In the lift line or on the chairlift without asking other riders= not ok.

Smoking on a chairlift when riding solo or with others that don't mind= perfectly fine. If you don't like the smell, HTFU and deal with it. Catching a whiff of second hand smoke from 50 feet away isn't going to hurt anybody. I could go on all day about other smells/actions of others that annoy me, but that is life.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> I have quit, but get over yourself. That person is at least 50 feet away from you. I always asked if someone charged the line through singles or whatever, but multiple chair away, thats just life and you need to move on.




Yeah but the chairs are moving ... :lol: you cover 50' in what, five seconds maybe?

Although I do agree that some people act hypersensitive to smoke.... like the slightest scent of a cigarette and they think their lungs will explode.


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

I hate when people can't get on the lift, and the Chair has to stop.  Some places the line is long enough, we don't need to make it go even slower!


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 11, 2012)

dlo55 said:


> I hate when people can't get on the lift, and the Chair has to stop.  Some places the line is long enough, we don't need to make it go even slower!


Sounds like somone I know....Nick. :grin:

  I will not bring dirt weed to the hill with respect to those on the chair behind me. If they have to catch a wiff of my smoke, I want it to be primo. I used to smoke cigarettes, I now chew, I do my best not to spit on skiers/boarders below, but shit happens.:wink:


----------



## Cheese (Dec 11, 2012)

dlo55 said:


> I hate when people can't get on the lift, and the Chair has to stop.  Some places the line is long enough, we don't need to make it go even slower!



It happens, but why don't they lose their turn and go to the end of the line?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> yeah, you're kind of a big deal aren't you?


Thanks for quoting that previous comment, I wouldn't have seen it otherwise. That was rich.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 11, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> As for smoking:
> 
> In the lift line or on the chairlift without asking other riders= not ok.
> 
> Smoking on a chairlift when riding solo or with others that don't mind= perfectly fine. If you don't like the smell, HTFU and deal with it. Catching a whiff of second hand smoke from 50 feet away isn't going to hurt anybody. I could go on all day about other smells/actions of others that annoy me, but that is life.


This isn't a thread about things that hurt you, this is a thread about things that annoy you. You might as well says HTFU in response to every single petty complaint issued in this thread? Got a problem with people bitching? Maybe you need to HTFU.

:lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm definitely never skiing with most of you.

Some however are cool.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 12, 2012)

uphillklimber said:


> But the one thing that gets me is people who get in the line, block the way, and never advance. I'm behind them wanting to ski, I'm not sure what they are doing, and I can't get to the lift. And crime of all crimes, there are empty chairs heading up the hill without me in them!!!



Ah yes, they ski into the line to wait for all their party to show up.  Couldn't wait outside the line where they're not blocking everyone.  I'm with ya on this one!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 14, 2012)

A full chair group that splits up mid-line so that their friends can move up and join them either from further back in line or from the single line. :angry:


----------



## Cheese (Dec 14, 2012)

Beginner traps:  The nets that snag a beginners ski or pole and keep  them struggling to untangle while empty chairs proceed to the summit.

This one is more of a line design fault than an a behavior but still annoying.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 14, 2012)

Not lift line behavior, but ski resort management.

When ski resorts want to claim they have top to bottom beginner terrain, but the pitch is  too steep at the top, so they create a side-winding green that cuts  through 20+ trails, requiring everyone on those trails to slow down to  merge


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 14, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not lift line behavior, but ski resort management.
> 
> When ski resorts want to claim they have top to bottom beginner terrain, but the pitch is  too steep at the top, so they create a side-winding green that cuts  through 20+ trails, requiring everyone on those trails to slow down to  merge



While annoying, I know I probably wouldnt be a snowboarder if I had to hang out with a bunch of five year olds when I was learning when I first got to college opposed to being able to ride to the top with my buddies.


----------



## dmc (Dec 14, 2012)

I hate it when I need to adjust something really quick in the lift line... And people start getting pushy for me to move forward..  

I'm talking seconds not minutes and never when I'm almost ready to get on the chair...  
In general I try to give people space - I don't like it when people start getting too close in the line..


----------



## Cheese (Dec 14, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Not lift line behavior, but ski resort management.
> 
> When ski resorts want to claim they have top to bottom beginner terrain, but the pitch is  too steep at the top, so they create a side-winding green that cuts  through 20+ trails, requiring everyone on those trails to slow down to  merge



I believe that "trail" is often a road during the other 3 seasons.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 14, 2012)

I hate when there's no (or a very short) line and some people just HAVE to fill the chair instead of just waiting for the next one.  As a snowboarder, it can be a pain to get off a quad or sixpack when it's full, so I enjoy being on a less than full chair if I can.  I understand when it busy, but if there's a very short wait to begin with, come on...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheese said:


> I believe that "trail" is often a road during the other 3 seasons.



Excellent point. Did not think of that


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't like when they stop running the lifts at 4 pm lol.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I don't like when they stop running the lifts at 4 pm lol.



Maybe one ski resort should offer 24/7 skiing during winter. That gimmick would probably increase revenue the first year it operates due to its uniqueness


----------



## dmc (Dec 14, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Maybe one ski resort should offer 24/7 skiing during winter. That gimmick would probably increase revenue the first year it operates due to its uniqueness



i did all night skiing at Vernon Valley back in the day... it was ugly... We were hammered...


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Dec 14, 2012)

C-Rex said:


> I hate when there's no (or a very short) line and some people just HAVE to fill the chair instead of just waiting for the next one.  As a snowboarder, it can be a pain to get off a quad or sixpack when it's full, so I enjoy being on a less than full chair if I can.  I understand when it busy, but if there's a very short wait to begin with, come on...



I'm with ya on this one. But more for the reason of, "you're taking up my leg room and I don't really want to talk to you either."


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm an non-smoker and LOVE the smell of cigarette smoke outside.  If they tasted like that I would be smoking one right now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

Kerovick said:


> I'm an non-smoker and LOVE the smell of cigarette smoke outside.  If they tasted like that I would be smoking one right now.





You sure its tobacco that smells so good and not something else?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Passing the flask around on the chair, horrible behavior.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Maybe one ski resort should offer 24/7 skiing during winter. That gimmick would probably increase revenue the first year it operates due to its uniqueness



Crotched does Midnight Madness until 3am on fridays and saturdays


----------



## Edd (Dec 15, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Crotched does Midnight Madness until 3am on fridays and saturdays



Doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy but I've been curious for years to see what that scene would be like.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 16, 2012)

Edd said:


> Doesn't sound like something I'd enjoy but I've been curious for years to see what that scene would be like.



I'd think that if a resort did it one time, people might rest up for skiing long into the night, but if a resort did it regularly (everyday) skiers would be coming from the bar, tired, and it could lead to a higher accident rate, possibly liability for the ski resort. I could be wrong, just my .02 cents


----------



## Steve Mach (Jan 8, 2013)

Anything that causes the chairs to stop.


----------



## Steve Mach (Jan 8, 2013)

Getting cut by the ski school.


----------



## gottabelight (Jan 8, 2013)

gorgonzola said:


> punk kids f-bombing every other word when i'm with the family



agreed not cool when kids are around...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2013)

Steve Mach said:


> Getting cut by the ski school.



Or even worse the race team


----------



## TropicTundR (Mar 21, 2013)

-1 For stopping chair lift in front of mine because one guy doesn't have the EVENING skiing ticket....and +2 for making him get off it


----------



## ss20 (Mar 21, 2013)

When people don't alternate in the singles line.  Or when singles stop using the singles line and go in the normal line.  Or when you try and let the single across from you go ahead, but they motion for you to go, but by now the group that you're supposed to get to is the load line, and you gotta speed up to them so you don't miss the chair, but doing so you mess up everyone else because they're not expecting you, which results in:
A: a person who has half their but on the edge of the chair.
B: a person to fall
C: you're left without a spot so the liftie has to stop the chair to let the group get all sorted out.
Once you're on the chair you see that everyone is scowling at you.

I need friends who ski as good as me!  Or a girlfriend...ss20 is single ladies


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Shut up & ski.


----------



## M4TTYICE (Mar 22, 2013)

ss20 said:


> When people don't alternate in the singles line.  Or when singles stop using the singles line and go in the normal line.  Or when you try and let the single across from you go ahead, but they motion for you to go, but by now the group that you're supposed to get to is the load line, and you gotta speed up to them so you don't miss the chair, but doing so you mess up everyone else because they're not expecting you, which results in:
> A: a person who has half their but on the edge of the chair.
> B: a person to fall
> C: you're left without a spot so the liftie has to stop the chair to let the group get all sorted out.
> ...



Hey do u comment on Conradmward's videos?  He's my cousin and there's a guy called stupidskier who always comments on his vids as well, so I assume you're him haha.  I will check out your channel


----------



## bigbog (Mar 22, 2013)

*EDITED from highpeaksdrifter's 2009*(LOL): People who are so involved with their _*Cellphone Conversations*_ that they don’t realize the line is moving and just stand there.

and 

_*gorgonzola's *"punk kids f-bombing every other word when i'm with the family"
+1


_


----------



## Conrad (Mar 22, 2013)

M4TTYICE said:


> Hey do u comment on Conradmward's videos?  He's my cousin and there's a guy called stupidskier who always comments on his vids as well, so I assume you're him haha.  I will check out your channel



Yeah, ss20 (stupidestskier20) and I originally became acquainted on YouTube and now we've both came over here.


----------



## cbackman (Mar 22, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I hate when there's no (or a very short) line and some people just HAVE to fill the chair instead of just waiting for the next one.  As a snowboarder, it can be a pain to get off a quad or sixpack when it's full, so I enjoy being on a less than full chair if I can.  I understand when it busy, but if there's a very short wait to begin with, come on...



This gets me heated too, if there is no line there is no reason to fill chairs and make the ride uncomfortable, especially because a lot of chairs/gondolas are not wide enough to fit their "capacity" with full size adults


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2013)

Putting the bar down before your feet are even off the ground!!!!!


----------



## RENO (Mar 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Putting the bar down before your feet are even off the ground!!!!!


With no warning from the person dropping the bar and slamming the bar on your head! :evil:


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 22, 2013)

Line place holders. If you're waiting for someone GTF out of the way. I see one person in line in front of me, and the next thing I know, 7 of their buddies are ducking under the rope to join them. Fuck you assholes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Line place holders. If you're waiting for someone GTF out of the way. I see one person in line in front of me, and the next thing I know, 7 of their buddies are ducking under the rope to join them. Fuck you assholes.



You go to Platty today?


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 22, 2013)

Nope. Think I'm hanging them up for the season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Nope. Think I'm hanging them up for the season.



Sorry, lots of snow up their now. Maybe when you get better boots you be making turns next year.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 22, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Nope. Think I'm hanging them up for the season.




This is absurd.  It's FAR to early and there's FAR to much good snow to slide on to be quitting now.  What's yer problem, lady?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> This is absurd.  It's FAR to early and there's FAR to much good snow to slide on to be quitting now.  What's yer problem, lady?


I think bad boots might have something to do with this.


----------

